# were to get a ipod nano water prof case??



## triston (Aug 31, 2009)

we need a ipod nano water prof case for ccc this weekend where to get one cheap:thinking:???


----------



## monsterbrute750 (Apr 13, 2010)

Academy.
Go to the fishing section. They sell the Pelican Boxes in many different sizes. I have one that fits a Nano and a small cell phone with an external ipod cord. Paid $20 for it.


----------



## triston (Aug 31, 2009)

ok:bigok:


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Yep!


----------



## triston (Aug 31, 2009)

thanks mo post


----------



## xzoutlaw (Mar 1, 2010)

I have one from RAM that has a membrane that allows you to work the touch screen when its in the box........I ran a wire to an "audio tube" (homemade stereo) and can change songs and volume without opening the box......

jeff


----------



## monsterbrute750 (Apr 13, 2010)

That's cool xzoutlaw. I've never seen one like that for the ipod touch. I like the Tiger tail snorks too.


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

i got a waterproof otter box for my ipod touch off ebay if that helps


----------



## burns (Mar 5, 2010)

did u get the case


----------



## triston (Aug 31, 2009)

yazam


----------



## burns (Mar 5, 2010)

sweet!


----------

